# renaming kindle



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon currently calls my Kindle "Ann's Kindle".  Descriptive but not clever.

A friend of mine calls it my "Magic Book".  Also descriptive and much more clever.

If I go to Amazon and change the name, that won't discombobulate anything with my subscriptions or anything will it?  I don't plan to change the e-mail address.

No, this does not mean I'm naming my Kindle, er Magic Book.  

Thanks
Ann


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> If I go to Amazon and change the name, that won't discombobulate anything with my subscriptions or anything will it? I don't plan to change the e-mail address.


I changed my wife's from Jeff's Kindle with not problem at all.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It should not disrupt anything, Ann. I have heard people say that when they rename their Kindle it goes through a reindexing process and that can run the battery down. Since I named my Kindle right at the start, I don't have that experience. But just to let you know, as an old timer who suddenly had her Kindle tell her its name...

L

(leslie runs and ducks...)


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I've changed what Amazon calls my Kindle several times. Usually just to make Amazon's statements slightly amusing ie: send wirelessly to Other Side of Room. (It's kind of like adding "in bed" to fortunes but much less funny).

I haven't noticed re-indexing but since I've started leaving WN on a lot I've been plugging it in at night.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> But just to let you know, as an old timer who suddenly had her Kindle tell her its name...
> L
> 
> (leslie runs and ducks...)


  It was actually my friend home from college who did it. . .but she names everything, so I shouldn't be surprised.

But, seriously, good to know about the re-indexing. I'll change it just before I go to bed tonight and leave it plugged in.



ScottBooks said:


> I've changed what Amazon calls my Kindle several times. Usually just to make Amazon's statements slightly amusing ie: send wirelessly to Other Side of Room. (It's kind of like adding "in bed" to fortunes but much less funny).


O.K. This is hilarious! it's a good thing I wasn't drinking because if I had been it'd have been 'up the nose'. Hubby at the other end of the couch just looked at me funny for laughing at the computer.

One more thing. . .If someone else already has the name I can't use it, right? Or does the unique Kindle ID keep it sorted?

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think there's anything to stop you from using a name that someone else uses...you need a unique email address, but that' separate from the name...

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Kindle name doesn't matter.  Just think how many Ann's, Jeff's, Betsy's and Al's there are out there and Amazon defaults to Ann's Kindle when you buy one because that is the name on your amazon account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Kindle name doesn't matter. Just think how many Ann's, Jeff's, Betsy's and Al's there are out there and Amazon defaults to Ann's Kindle when you buy one because that is the name on your amazon account.


I guess that's so. . . though you picked 4 names that, so far, there's only one of each on this board. The only other Ann has an 'e' (Hi Anne) and if there are other Jeff's, Betsy's, and Al's they're still lurking. Come out, come out, wherever you are! 

My Kindle is now Magic Book.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

No, there is only Betsy.  The others were umm quilted.

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!


FYI, Highlander Marathon on SciFi on Friday. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

TV show or movies?  I liked the first movie and loved the TV show for the most part.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

actually there are 2 Al's.  Me and Brassman.


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm highly doubting that there is another Erich here.  I've only met another Erich once.  And he was a bag boy at the grocery store...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> No, there is only Betsy. The others were umm quilted.
> 
> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!


LOL!

Interestingly enough (or maybe not!) if you google Betsy True, depending on the day, the top search result may be actor Edward Norton's babysitter, who is credited with getting him started in acting. Not me. Although there are a few actors I'd like to babysit. D'ya think Hugh Jackman needs a babysitter?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Erich said:


> I'm highly doubting that there is another Erich here. I've only met another Erich once. And he was a bag boy at the grocery store...


My father's name is Erich.


----------



## jseidel5263 (Oct 29, 2008)

My first choice for my Kindle was "Crack" cuz it is so additive, like... you know, crack!  Now I've changed it to "The Money Pit" but I mean that only in a loving way.    Go for it.  Change your Kindle's name.  Rechristen it.  Make it yours!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

When I changed the name of my Kindle, I added my phone number after the name.  If Anabel gets lost, she'll have a phone number for someone to call.  I admit most people won't know how to turn off the screensaver, but it makes me feel better knowing she has a phone number with her. (I'm also going to stick a business card in her case)


----------

